# Is my budgie sick?



## mina (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I posted here a while ago and came back to ask for your opinion. Everyone seems very educated and experienced with parakeets.

So my budgie is about 3 years old and he has been fine, but I have recently noticed that his voice seems raspy and more squeaky like humans when we have a cold. It doesn't sound like it normally used to.

And also, he has a slight tail bob. You can see how he sounds and his tail bobbing in the two Youtube videos posted. Hope its nothing, I've been worried about a respiratory problem (which I am not sure how he could have gotten).

I am relatively new to budgie health issues so I wanted to get your opinions in case I need to call the vet. He is acting totally normal, eating, singing, playing....

I appreciate it!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there! Your budgie is gorgeous  I don't think he's sick--some slight tail bobbing sometimes is present in little "relaxed chirps", and although his voice may be a little different, it doesn't seem to be anything drastic. Does he have a cuttlebone in his cage? They're a good source of iodine, which ensures no vocal problems, which in turn, could indicate other problems. Keep an eye on him and if his voice or tail bob gets worse, then you should call the vet, also if any other symptoms develop. Of course, if you're unsure now, a check-up wouldn't hurt!
I hope this reassured any worries! :thumbsup:


----------



## mina (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, he does have a cuttlebone, but never seems to want to use it. Not sure how I can get him to have some. I have even tried buying different flavors. 

I will keep an eye on him then, and hopefully nothing gets worse. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

mina said:


> Thank you! Yes, he does have a cuttlebone, but never seems to want to use it. Not sure how I can get him to have some. I have even tried buying different flavors.
> 
> I will keep an eye on him then, and hopefully nothing gets worse.
> 
> Thank you so much!


You're quite welcome, maybe someday he'll get curious and try a bite!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Starling, he doesn't look sick, and the tail Bob isn't drastic. I would not wait myself though for an avian vet trip, because budgies are incredibly good at hiding illness. My two hen's had slight tail bob's not long after I got them and I let it go for a week before taking them to the vet and finding out they both had a viral and bacterial infection. Because your's has a vocal change along with it I wouldn't dismiss it. If you don't use ACV regularly, I highly recommend it...

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html?highlight=Apple+Cider+Vinegar


----------

